# A few Pics of Bacchus (8 weeks)



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Where do you live? I'm coming over to steal this cute little guy and some of that wine I've heard about.


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Haha
Dam, the word is out about the wine.
If you don't like wine, get a "V" and you will have an appreciation for it.
For that matter, any alcohol!

And speaking about too much wine, haha​


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Bacchus, you sure are a cute little guy, love the to much vino look on him.. ;D


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

ooh, I recognize that look from the bachelorette party last Friday. Not on my face of course!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Shut up! He's too **** cute!


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

lol
I can't quite remember what he was trying to accomplish...


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Adorable!! And just look at that point! 
Keep us in the loop, as he grows into his name...


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

I most certainly will
He is learning fast and we are learning faster lol
He loved sweet potato
Tried all beef hot dogs for treats but a little too much to early
Runny poops today but last one has firmed up
Potato only for now
I had a dehydrator already so it is getting used now


8)


----------



## charliecoyot (Nov 26, 2012)

Bacchus: The Roman god of wine and intoxication! Funniest picture I've seen in some time, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Henning (Jun 26, 2013)

Very cute!!!


----------

